# 5x Citizen 150m Divers From The 1970's -



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A couple of quick pictures of my 5x Citizen Divers from the 1970's Produced by Citizen at about the same time as Seiko were being producing the 6105 & 6309 Divers ... They are exceptionally well built 150M rated Divers watches with screw-down crowns, The watches have Date only Square indiced Dials, Merc. type Hands & have 21J Automatic Movts. with a hand wind capability, [The Seiko 6105/6309's had 17J Automatic only Movts.]

They are in my opinion a bit of a gem...














Well I have 5 of them so I must quite like the design!

52-0110 [March 1968]

52-0110 [Nov. 1971]

62-6198 [Feb. 1974]

62-6198 [Nov. 1974]

62-6198 [Dec. 1974]




























Sorry about the rough photos... They do look better than this... But they are all pretty well used







Having been used in some pretty hostile environments... The 52-0110 from 1968 is now in dire need of a service, but the others are still pretty good time-keepers









Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice collection Mike - I've never had one of these before. I'm hoping that mine will arrive this week sometime. It's coming from Holland so shouldn't incurr the wrath of customs either







. It's also had a service fairly recently (and been relumed by IWW) so it should be a bit of a goodie - I'm looking forward to it







.

Are the bezels friction or ratchet on these? Do you have one of the later type 150m divers (with the protected, & much smaller, crown at 3)? These are a nice watch too.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

smashing, well done mike but how do you date citizens?, i know that seikos can be dated over on the s&c forum but have no idea how to do it with citizens









paul, sorry if i hijacked your thread









regards,john.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

No I don't have one of the smaller crown 150M Citizen Divers...







Yet









The bezel on the large crown 150M are friction with no real click rather like the Seiko 6105-800x

I acquired one of these from the same guy last year & no customs charge was imposed so you should be ok...







Guido is good guy







And his descriptions are pretty accurate...









So what sort of 20mm strap are you thinking about??? I have mine on 20mm Mesh, Bond NATO, Black Rhino, Rally Strap, I'd like to put one on a nice Oyster bracelet!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Whilest we`re on the subject of Citizen 150m Divers, does anyone know what the model number of this one is?









I presume it has a Miyota 8200 series movement


















It is somewhat beaten up and I have thought about getting it sorted, but somehow I like it as it is
















However I must admit I wouldn`t mind getting another one in better condition as well


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Dating Seiko & Citizen Watches:

Well it's pretty easy just so long as you know when the Movements were in production... So for example the Seiko SKX007 Powered by a 7S26 Automatic Movement. With a serial number of 1N0596 is easy to date...

Movement 1st made for sale in 1996

The 1st number of the serial number signifies the year which is '1' so that means it is 2001

The 2nd number or letter signifies the Month 'N' which is November

So this watch was produced in November 2001 ;-))

So for a 7S26 Powered Watch.

Seiko Year:

6 - 1996

7 - 1997

8 - 1998

9 - 1999

0 - 2000

1 - 2001

2 - 2002

3 - 2003

4 - 2004

5 - 2005

? - 2006 Oh this year is going to be Fun!!!!!!

Seiko Month:

1 - January

2 - February

3 - March

4 - April

5 - May

6 - June

7 - July

8 - August

9 - September

O - October

N - November

D - December

With Citizen Watches it was thought that the Serial number worked in the same way but it is now thought to differ with the month part.... This was mainly because it was noted that there were apparently a lot of watch serial numbers with the 2nd number of '0/O' pointing to an October manufactured Month... So the current mode of thought is like this...

Citizen Serial Number 81107543

Movt. 1st made for sale in 1967

The 1st number of the serial number is '8' so 1968

The 2nd number is 1 [under the Seiko method we'd think January... However this is now thought to be wrong] it is the 2nd + 3rd number which is 1+1 = 11 so the Month is November

The watch was made in November 1968

Citizen Year:

Same year Method as the Seiko:

Citizen Month:

01 - January

02 - February

03 - March

04 - April

05 - May

06 - June

07 - July

08 - August

09 - September

10 - October

11 - November

12 - December

This method works well with my vintage Citizens...

I hope that it helps...

Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mach I think that is the model that Paul was talking about... So he may know a bit more about that one... Looks like a nice watch
















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Mach I think that is the model that Paul was talking about... So he may know a bit more about that one... Looks like a nice watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, it`s a tough old bird and still gets used when there`s gardening or DIY to be done























I`ve wondered since I got it from a junk shop @14 years ago what all the numbers on the back mean, any ideas









4-822145Y

7080456

GN-4-S

51-2273


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> Thanks Mike, it`s a tough old bird and still gets used when there`s gardening or DIY to be done


Please say that you are joking... You do the gardening wearing it!!!!






















Please Buy a Vostok Amphibia !!!!!!!!!!



> 4-822145Y
> 
> 7080456
> 
> ...


Ok I think that:

4-822145Y - Model Number

7080456 - Serial Number [1987 August] The Paddle hands are later than the Merc. variety. So I don't think it is going to be 1977.

GN-4-S - Method of opening case.

51-2273 - Case number

Movt is a variant of the Miyota 8200

Hope that is right... If it's not I'm sure someone will correct me...










Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> > Thanks Mike, it`s a tough old bird and still gets used when there`s gardening or DIY to be done
> 
> 
> Please say that you are joking... You do the gardening wearing it!!!!
> ...


Thanks Mike, that clears things up









BTW regarding the Miyota 8200 series movements, I`ve seen modern ones with different style rotors, any idea what other differences there are, how many variants Miyota make and what are the actual model numbers


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Very impressive collection Mike.

To either add clarity or confusion, here is a catalogue picture of the Citizen

150m Diver. It appears to be 17 jewels, though not sure of date it does

confirm details of the case numbers as well as the band and dial.










All the best

Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> > Thanks Mike, it`s a tough old bird and still gets used when there`s gardening or DIY to be done
> 
> 
> Please say that you are joking... You do the gardening wearing it!!!!
> ...


Just noticed this part of your answer Mike, yep it still gets used, mind you when I say gardening I mean mowing the lawn, arthritis stops me doing anything heavy and I no longer use it for knocking in nails


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Painting the ceiling in the hall this afternoon, so old faithful is back on duty









*Citizen 150m Diver, Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewels*


----------

